
Nope, no Intel chip recall after Spectre and Meltdown, CEO says - redshirt
https://www.cnet.com/news/meltdown-spectre-intel-ceo-no-recall-chip-processor/
======
WheelsAtLarge
How could they ever afford to do the recall? They would go broke. Something
that would help nobody.

~~~
shultays
I would expect some kind of compensation, especially for Xeon series. If you
are paying that amount of money but your computer power decreases in one day,
it hurts your business. Will those people buy more servers?

